# Paper mill hiring Calhoun Tn



## Beaudeane (Dec 16, 2016)

Resolute forest products, formerly Bowater, in Calhoun Tn is hiring. I start Jan 9. They will be putting on a bunch of folks is what they told us during testing. Google "resolute  Calhoun Tn" to find contact info. Resume required b4 u can put in application. I finally get to quit trucking after 25 years to be home daily. Pays well after probationary period. Swing shift days/nights will be hardest thing about it.


----------



## OptimumShine (Dec 16, 2016)

Just curious, what will you be doing?


----------



## ribber (Dec 16, 2016)

Beaudeane said:


> Resolute forest products, formerly Bowater, in Calhoun Tn is hiring. I start Jan 9. They will be putting on a bunch of folks is what they told us during testing. Google "resolute  Calhoun Tn" to find contact info. Resume required b4 u can put in application. I finally get to quit trucking after 25 years to be home daily. Pays well after probationary period. Swing shift days/nights will be hardest thing about it.



Not sure which area you're going to, but Paper machine work can be rough, I worked on one for 9 years until I got a day job at the mill. The swing shift is manageable, but the overtime can be brutal at times. The money can be good, though.
My wife's father worked at that mill and she grew up in Cleveland, TN. That used to be a Newsprint mill, but News mills are fading fast. Most are converting to Packaging or tissue.


----------



## Beaudeane (Dec 16, 2016)

Not sure what will be doin yet. Hope not on a paper machine. Crossing my fingers for a utilities, powerhouse or woodyard job. Been hauling liquor & caustic & soap in & outta there & several other mills the last 5 years. I will take what's offered & can bid out of a department to another in time. Being home every day/nite depending on the swing shift is what I'm after


----------



## Tnhunter (Dec 16, 2016)

Good luck! It has been a very good living for people in this area. I'm curious what it is like if you go to the new tissue part.


----------



## Beaudeane (Dec 16, 2016)

Only thing I know is I'm not going there. Supposed to pay less at it.


----------



## ribber (Dec 17, 2016)

Power, Woodyard, Shipping area, would be a better long term fit if you're not a young man. Paper machine usually pays a little better than other departments at most mills, but there's a little more physical demand also. 
Of course, technology and new attitudes have improved a lot of the machines. I'm seeing that now at my mill. I giggle when I hear the younger/new hands talk bout how rough they got it. They don't have a clue. They bought them a walk behind Bobcat with a grapple to clean broke from the basement and it reduced workload by 50% easily and they still gripe. Heck, we had to pull broke manually with rope and a 2x4! I was in good shape then, couldn't do it now.


----------



## Shug (Dec 17, 2016)

Chances are you'll be in the wood yard.....Word to the wise, the 35mph speed limit in Calhoun & Charleston doesn't, mean 37mph. That paycheck will be gone before you know it


----------



## Beaudeane (Dec 23, 2016)

Start date Jan 16... was gonna be Jan 9th but HR changed that when I went & did physical Wednesday. If this works well I will have a 2005 Freightliner Coronado with inframe rebuild done 119k miles ago for sale in about a year. It's plan B for now till I know the new job will work for me.


----------



## Beaudeane (Jan 20, 2017)

Orientation week is done. Will be in utilities starting Monday workin 5/12s to train, they said bout the first month or so. Not a bad change so far. At least I sleep in my own bed everyday now instead of in my Freightliner


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 21, 2017)

ribber said:


> Power, Woodyard, Shipping area, would be a better long term fit if you're not a young man. Paper machine usually pays a little better than other departments at most mills, but there's a little more physical demand also.
> Of course, technology and new attitudes have improved a lot of the machines. I'm seeing that now at my mill. I giggle when I hear the younger/new hands talk bout how rough they got it. They don't have a clue. They bought them a walk behind Bobcat with a grapple to clean broke from the basement and it reduced workload by 50% easily and they still gripe. Heck, we had to pull broke manually with rope and a 2x4! I was in good shape then, couldn't do it now.



Ribber - I see you're in middle ga at a paper mill. Mind if I ask what company? I work for a company whose got a mill down in middle ga so wondering if we're working for the same man?


----------



## ribber (Jan 22, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Ribber - I see you're in middle ga at a paper mill. Mind if I ask what company? I work for a company whose got a mill down in middle ga so wondering if we're working for the same man?



WestRock in Dublin.
Used to be Southeast Paper


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 22, 2017)

ribber said:


> WestRock in Dublin.
> Used to be Southeast Paper



Yup, we working for the same man


----------



## ribber (Jan 22, 2017)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Yup, we working for the same man


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 27, 2017)

My sister in law works security at that mill (East Dublin).


----------



## Beaudeane (Mar 20, 2017)

Gave it 2 months & I was done. Had a tech4 job in the powerhouse dept. The job was basically a pay loader operator that fed bark for fuel to a boiler conveyor belt. Easy enough but not for me. Saturday was my last nite. I signed my lease again on my truck & will be back to trucking again by the end of the week when I get my permit book from them. Same carrier as I was at b4 the job change. I thought trucking sucked but after the 2 months away from the $$ it didn't suck that bad after all. Actually had more time at home with the family when I was trucking than at the papermill job. At least I know for sure now because I tried it. Swing shift & being an employee ain't for me.


----------



## cr00241 (Mar 20, 2017)

Beaudeane said:


> Gave it 2 months & I was done. Had a tech4 job in the powerhouse dept. The job was basically a pay loader operator that fed bark for fuel to a boiler conveyor belt. Easy enough but not for me. Saturday was my last nite. I signed my lease again on my truck & will be back to trucking again by the end of the week when I get my permit book from them. Same carrier as I was at b4 the job change. I thought trucking sucked but after the 2 months away from the $$ it didn't suck that bad after all. Actually had more time at home with the family when I was trucking than at the papermill job. At least I know for sure now because I tried it. Swing shift & being an employee ain't for me.




At least you can say you gave it a shot. Just curious, what kind of swing shift were you working?


----------



## Beaudeane (Mar 21, 2017)

12 hours days & nites... work 3-4, off 1-3 then opposite shift, then off 1-3 & get a 7 off per month but short handed so u gonna be workin part of the off days. Shift change was day to nite to day to nite every time ur schedule changed


----------



## ribber (Mar 21, 2017)

Beaudeane said:


> 12 hours days & nites... work 3-4, off 1-3 then opposite shift, then off 1-3 & get a 7 off per month but short handed so u gonna be workin part of the off days. Shift change was day to nite to day to nite every time ur schedule changed



Papermill life can be tough. I worked a similar schedule. Long weekend every 28 days (6 days off) but rarely do you get all 6 days. I did some hard, nasty labor and worked a lot of hours for many years, but when opportunity came I jumped to a day job. I miss the money but my life is a lot better. You basically have to be okay with very little free time to work there, and have a good supporting wife/family. Lot of divorces out there.
I couldn't count the people that worked for a short period of time and left. It's not for everybody.


----------



## Buck Nasty (Mar 22, 2017)

ribber said:


>



I work for Westrock!


----------



## Beaudeane (Mar 22, 2017)

Which one? I been to a few of them since the last name change. Stevenson, demopolis, cottonton, deridder, can't remember  if Oglethorpe & Valdosta was that brand or a different name. Will be running to Columbus ms this weekend & think it's the same brand too. More westrock than GP & ip combined


----------



## ribber (Mar 25, 2017)

Beaudeane said:


> Which one? I been to a few of them since the last name change. Stevenson, demopolis, cottonton, deridder, can't remember  if Oglethorpe & Valdosta was that brand or a different name. Will be running to Columbus ms this weekend & think it's the same brand too. More westrock than GP & ip combined



WestRock has mills all over. So does IP and GP. WestRock probably doesn't have more mills than IP, but they may have more box plants.
DeRidder and Valdosta is PCA (another company).


----------



## Beaudeane (Mar 27, 2017)

Rome is the only IP I've been too. Probably are many I haven't been to under that name. I'm just a liquor hauler anyway & all the names run together on me. Too many mills to remember except how to get to them. .... They changed my loads & it works better for me this week than out in Ms a week or 2. I'm hauling Tall Oil from MWV/westrock North Charleston Sc back to my home town in Dalton this week. Not bad only being gone 2 nites for the week as compared to the papermill schedule previous 2 months.


----------



## HARLEY (Apr 28, 2017)

I work for IP in one of the box plants. Been here almost 14years and love it


----------

